# Stackable Container Ventilation



## Jay (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello Everyone,

I used to come to the forums a lot, but when my fourth child was born I decided to put it aside due to the amount of time it took. However, after many years of another hobby (gardening) I have really got the desire to go back to raising a small mantises and my wife is willing (yet a bit hesitant) to let me get back into it.







So here is my the beginning of my question: I am wanting to raise Ghost Mantises – which I have done in the past (pic from 2007 of my son) but I want to use containers that can be stacked. Additionally, I have been toying around with using the deli cup lids on the sides of the enclosures for easier access and feeding.






*If I were to use the vented lids seen here* (http://www.tsksupply.com/aluminum-screen-large-hole-25-pack/) * for two of the side openings* (while using regular window screening the other two), *would that provide adequate ventilation with four 4” holes – without having to vent the top of the container? *

*Or would I have to make more side holes?*






Above picture represents what it should look like when one of the two access lids will be attached to the side.

I am planning on having a thriving fruit fly culture somehow attached to each container and using some of the pictured dry plant material incorporated into the container along with screen along the sides.






Any of your thoughts would be greatly appreciated!

Respectfully,

Jay

(Currently living in Tucson, AZ)


----------



## Extrememantid (Nov 11, 2014)

You still need mesh/screen at the top for moulting and such, not sure how the fruit fly culture thing will work but the rest could work.


----------



## Jay (Nov 11, 2014)

Thanks ExtremeMantid,

I am planning on the mesh screening on the top, for sure - I just want to make sure that the ventilation on the sides is adequate. (=


----------



## Crazy4mantis (Nov 11, 2014)

that is enough, just don't over mist. Ghosts are pretty indestructible.

What you should worry about is the mantises annoyingly sitting right on top the side holes, as they love to do. :lol:


----------



## CosbyArt (Nov 11, 2014)

Hello Jay,

Glad to see you returning to the hobby  

Only thing I would mention would be the feeder/access openings. Instead of using the easily breakable deli lids I'd recommend something like a large pill bottle or container with a screw on lid - lot more permanent and secure.

I just cut the bottle into a 2" section and discard the bottom. I simply hot glue them into place on both sides of the habitat, and cut/add mesh to the cap/lid as well (to act like a chimney pulling air through the habitat - and letting me see if anything is in the cap before removing it).

Here is some pictures of my latest one...


----------



## dmina (Nov 11, 2014)

Welcome back ... Love the idea's, thanks for sharing...


----------



## hibiscusmile (Nov 12, 2014)

welcome, u really don't need side vents. top is fine


----------



## Jay (Jan 14, 2015)

After a long time of planning and thinking, here is how the final product looks:






Inside the container. Decorative moss was later replaced with forest-type moss.






The plants for perching on cover half the container and condiment deli cups with water and fine mesh lids for greater humidity control -should I need to be gone for a week. I also cut a hole in a deli cup lid that fits the Gatorade containers that I culture fruit flies in, should I need to be gone on a short trip.






A front view with the lights on. Craft popsicle sticks are used to leave a space between the screen and enclosure to allow for better grip when climbing. Feeder insects can be brought in on the side through the portals I made from almond milk lids. These work well because the back side is completely flat, allowing for a more secure gluing surface on the inside.






The whole set up with fruit flies beneath and gym sneakers above. Three heat pads are present. One with a rheostat for the fruit fly containers and two for the mantids with a temperature controller (set at 80 degrees F). The probe for the temperature controller is in an upper container though the heat pad it is connected to is on one of the upper containers. My philosophy was that heat rises, so the upper containers would be warmer. However, with the radiant heat of the lower heat pad I may soon discover that the lower enclosures are a little warmer. So far, I have only found a difference of a few degrees between the upper and lower enclosures.


----------



## LAME (Jan 14, 2015)

Very nice Jay. Looks good!


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 14, 2015)

Sounds great and interesting; however, with the small 2" photos (even when clicked) I can't see much to really comment. Best of luck with your new setup.


----------



## Jay (Jan 14, 2015)

CosbyArt said:


> Sounds great and interesting; however, with the small 2" photos (even when clicked) I can't see much to really comment. Best of luck with your new setup.


There you go, Cosby. I adjusted the image size above. I hope that helps. (=


----------



## bobericc (Jan 14, 2015)

Looks great! Careful with sterilite stuff though, i made an enclosure out of one, one side had mesh. I ended up loosing some stock in a matter of days, i think humidity and heat might make the plastics give off some sort of toxicity to the mantis.


----------



## CosbyArt (Jan 14, 2015)

Jay said:


> There you go, Cosby. I adjusted the image size above. I hope that helps. (=


I can see  Thanks that does help.

Looks like you have two of the thermometers/hydrometers/probe that I bought from Amazon in each tank.  Its a no name China made one, often marked with KTJ, Thermo, or such. I found mine is usually within 1 to 2 degrees Fahrenheit (as it claims) and the humidity can vary about 5% or so -verifying with another name brand thermometer/hydrometer I bought too. Not bad for under $10 and is easy to see/read and change the AAA batteries as needed (several months so far with mine without having to change the batteries)





Although I must warn you about the thermometers, the display itself can't handle lots of humidity, I tested mine. The screen can easily become fogged looking and then develop water drops inside the plastic lens area, and may lead to display problems. So you may want to cut a insert in the containers just for the back slit area of the thermometer can fit inside and then mount them to the container on the outside. I say this as I know even if it has a probe, it takes humidity readings from the base itself so it wouldn't tell you the inside reading if it is completely outside the containers.

Great looking lids, the new plastic bins seem to have nice locking tops with a good fit (no weird gaps as many have), so a good find there. I have to ask about the Craft Popsicle sticks - do they help the mantises climb the mesh? Can't say I've seen anyone do that before but seems like it's a good idea as long as your mantises legs don't get caught in the space gap between the wall.

The milk lids seem to be a perfect fit - any problems pouring feeders into them as they are so vertically straight?

Great ideas and impressive setup. I'm in the same boat, I have some space but if I can stack vertically I have much more space available. Let us know how it works for you after you use it for awhile.


----------



## Jay (Jan 14, 2015)

bobericc said:


> Looks great! Careful with sterilite stuff though, i made an enclosure out of one, one side had mesh. I ended up loosing some stock in a matter of days, i think humidity and heat might make the plastics give off some sort of toxicity to the mantis.


Thanks for the info Bobericc!

I did wash them really well before doing anything else and I have had the conditions right for a while now -spraying and all. Hopefully there is no residual chemical stuff! I did also get a small front-entry aquarium as well.

I am really excited to see how these work, as having to get mantises from the top is just not as easy and seems a little more time-consuming than caring for them from the side.


----------

